# Meal Preparation



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Guys

Getting myself back into healthy eating/lifestyle at the moment.

Currently doing Paleo diet along with Crossfit. 

Only thing that's kinda annoying me is all the meal preparation. A typical day's meals for me would be:

Breakfast - Mushroom Omelette
Mid Morning - Green Apple
Lunch - Salmon Fillet with side of red pepper
Dinner - Steak with brocolli and salad (green leaf)

As you can see this involves a lot of cooking the night before. Do you think you could prepare all your meals say on a sunday night for the next 5 days and they would still taste ok?


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I personally don't see a lot of cooking there. If it was me I'd prep my veg for my morning omelette the night before along with any veg for lunch. I'd then cook my dinner and the next day's lunch together. Cooking an omelette in the morning won't take long.

I really wouldn't be cooking stuff and leaving it in the fridge for up to 5 days. I would be more worried about bugs than taste. Think standard advice is to keep food 2 days only.


----------



## shycho (Sep 7, 2010)

I would agree with Will_G, I never understood how people manage a weeks worth of meal prep on a Sunday night, as surely the food has spoiled towards the end of the week. 

Perhaps you could do the cooking every other night, so the cooked food is only sitting in the fridge for 36-48 hours.


----------



## goldenpirate (Jan 14, 2016)

Cook for 3 days, e.g. cook on Sunday, eat for Monday/Tues/Wed. This way the food doesn't go too off. Of course cooking every night or every other night is better, the food will stay fresh and taste better. 

Your prep shouldn't be too long as you the only carbs you really get is from an apple and some vegetables.


----------

